# Turning Broken Squats into Drinking Glasses



## Bottleman (Aug 12, 2005)

I have saved a lot of squats with the tops or necks knocked off and now its time to make them into drinking glasses. I called a local glass cutting shop and he charges $5 a bottle and told me that maybe only half would turn out and the rest would break while cutting them on the diamond saw. After that I decided to ask all of you if you had a way that worked out for you. There are no sodas that are worth more then $60 in mint condition so if they break on me itâ€™s not the end of the world. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## ronvae (Aug 12, 2005)

Why not get your own glasscutter & do it yourself?  I recall infomercials for the "Ronco Tumbler Cutter" or some such in the 70s--it was a glasscutting bit on a calipers that you could mail order for the purpose of cutting wine bottles into big water glasses...


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 12, 2005)

A few months ago I was checking them on eBay and saw the brand you were talking about. To me they looked a little flimsy because they were made of thin plastic and didnâ€™t know if they could cut a thick squat soda. I now figured that they were meant to cut bottles so they would probably do the job. If I find one thatâ€™s at a reasonable price I will buy it.

 Thanks for the info, Tom


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 12, 2005)

You mean your're gonna take bottles that have been sitting in a dump for 130 years and drink out of them?..ick


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 12, 2005)

if you have a dremel you can get a blade at lowes that cuts glass it sells for around $20 and works great. i use it to cut broken bottles i repair and also stone jugs. mcdirt


----------



## ronvae (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Diggerboy,
 You mean you don't want that lovely "I'm drinking history!" feeling?  You don't know what you're missing!  A bit of bleach fixes 'em right up, and besides, you wouldn't want your immune system to get all wimped-out and flabby, would you?  [&:]


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ahh. I get it. Too bad I could never do that, as I don't have a tumbler so many of my bottles still have that "dug" feel to them, and of course could never be drinken out of!


----------



## bigkitty53 (Aug 16, 2005)

Tom,
 If you don't trust a diamond cutter you can use a soldering iron-Use(make) a copper wire loop the same diameter as the bottle,remembering to slowly rotate the bottle as the wire gets hot so the 'heatline' completely encircles the bottle. When hot enough,(about 30-60 secs,depending on the iron and glass thickness)
 remove wire and wipe the heatline with a wet sponge-CRACK!You should have a clean flat break that will just need the sharp edges seamed with sandpaper.
 (I used to do this with the old television tubes to get the ceramic magnets.)

 Hope this helps,

 KAT


----------



## Caretaker maine (Aug 18, 2005)

I got one of those cutter, tried it on a broken Clarks  fruit jar, it scored it ok but when I tried to remove the unwanted glass, it was to thin and broke unevenly, I'll need to get the hang of it, I dug a blue measuring cup from a dump a few years ago, my wife loved it, thru it in the dish washer a couple of times , been using it every day since [] it got recycled


----------

